# LIVE from Florida



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

wir sind hier gut in Florida angekommen. Am Samstag hatten wir einen größeren Einkaufsbummel im BassProShop absolviert.

Leider habe ich am Sonntag erfahren, dass meine Mom gestorben ist! Ich fliege somit spätestens Dienstag wieder zurück nach Deutschland.

Hat hier jemand bitte Tips, denn ich versuche wie doof ein E-Ticket zu bestellen, denn auf dem Postweg wird dies zeitlich nicht mehr funktionieren.

Da Robert hier in Key Colony bleiben wird und ich ein paar Tage später wieder hierher fliegen werde, melden wir uns bestimmt wieder hier im Board.

Liebe Grüße aus Key Colony FLORIDA
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Mein Beileid,
das ist ja nicht unbdingt ein schöner Urlaubsanfang.

Hoffe das es besser wird.
Gruß aus dem sonnigen Deutschland nach Florida !


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Danke dir Lothar


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Mein tiefstes Beileid Petra.
Ich drück dich ein wenig.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Danke Micha. Ich bin total fertig und irgendwie kann/möchte ich es nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Das glaube ich dir gern Petra.Sei stark und versuche etwas Ruhe zu bekommen.Ich denke im Moment fühlen viele im Gedanken mit dir.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Ruhig? Ne danke lieber nicht, da kreisen die Gedanken noch mehr!

Im Moment suche ich verflixt nach einem Flug nach München, glaubst du ich würde das schaffen. Nicht die Bohne! Einen Flug hätte ich schon aber mit dem Ticket bzw. der Zustellung liegt alles brach.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Muss jetzt kurz aus dem Netz, da ich telefonieren muß! Logge mich später wieder ein!

Bis denne


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich dir helfen kann. ;+
Kann man da eventuell über die Botschaft was machen? ;+


----------



## Jirko (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

 da fehlen einem die worte petra... mein herzlichstes beileid gehört dir und all denen, die deiner mutter sehr nahe standen... lass dich auch von mir drücken und bestell robert liebe grüße von mir...


----------



## Cloud (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Mein allerhöchstes Beileid!
Meine Freundin war damals in der Türkei als ihre Mutter gestorben ist und der Onkel von meiner Freundin hat mit dem Veranstalter der Reise gesprochen und dann haben die alles umgebucht und hat auch alles rechtzeitig geklappt...Willste nich mal so probieren? Wäre ne Möglichkeit


----------



## guifri (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Herzliches Beileid.

Das tut mir sehr leid. Hoffe, dass Du den Flug bekommst.


----------



## Forellenudo (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra
Mein Herzlichstes Beileid,ich hoffe auch das du so schnell wie möglich einen Flug bekommst.

Ich denk an dich


----------



## Volker2809 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra, 

haben gerade Deine Nachricht hier gelesen und waren total geschockt. Wir können nur unser Beileid ausdrücken und wünschen Dir Kraft, um diesen schweren Verlust zu verarbeiten. 
Wende Dich vielleicht wirklich mal an die Botschaft bzw. könnten die Airline das Ticket nicht am Flughafen am Counter hinterlegen? Wir haben bei Expedia unseren Flug online gebucht und bekommen unsere Tickets auch erst am Flughafen in Frankfurt ausgehändigt. Expedia ist doch weltweit tätig, vielleicht kannst Du bei expedia.com online buchen. Haben gerade mal nachgesehen und folgenden Flug gefunden:




*$919.31* *7:45 pm* Depart Miami (MIA)
	var szFltInBlkLink1="+1 day";	var szFltInBlkTitle1="Flight arrives on Tue  3-May"	var szFltInBlkMsg1="The arrival date for this flight is one day after the departure date."	Arrive Munich (MUC) *1:25 pm  


document.write(szFltInBlkLink1); +1 day *Mon *2-May*
Duration: 11hr 40mn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Swiss International Air Lines* 65  / 1104Connect in Zurich (ZRH)




*7:55 am* Depart Munich (MUC)
Arrive Miami (MIA) *5:15 pm *Sun *15-May*
Duration: 15hr 20mn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Swiss International Air Lines* 1101  / 64Connect in Zurich (ZRH)
* 

 Choose this flight *

Ist von uns natürlich vom Datum willkürlich gewählt. Wenn Du aber morgen fliegst, dann ist es wesentlich günstiger als z.B. am Dienstag (kosten die Flüge ca. 2.500,-- USD). 
Wenn wir Dir helfen können, dann teile es uns mit. 

Gruß, 
Volker und Alex


----------



## Volker2809 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Nochmals wir, 

das mit dem einfügen von den Expedia Daten hat nicht so richtig funktioniert. Hier nochmal:

Abflug Miami Morgen um 07.55 Uhr mit der Swiss Air über Zürich. Ankunft in München am Dienstag um 13.25 Uhr. 

Rückflug z.B. am 15.05.2005 um 07.55 morgens, auch über Zürich und Ankunft in Miami am 15.05.2005 um 17.15 Uhr. 

Preis für Hin- und Rückflug beträgt 919,31 USD bei expedia.com.

Gruß,
Volker und Alex


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid - auch wenn man leider nicht wirklich helfen kann, wünsche ich dir die Kraft alles gut zu überstehen und das du schnell alles Nötige geregelt bekommst.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo an Alle!

Vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme und lieben Grüße. Hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit München, da haben wir die Grabrede zusammengestellt. Ich sage euch, dass kostet gemeine Kraft. Ich kann nicht aufhören zu denken und zu weinen, denn sie soll für immer weg und aus meinem Leben sein.


Ich habe einen Hin-Flug für Dienstag 17:55 ab Miami über Düsseldorf mit LTU gefunden für 331,62 €, jedoch ein Ticket kann nur über die Post versandt werden. Den Rückflug kann ich aus München managen. Heute Nacht werden wir mehrere Telfonate führen müssen mit Deutschland.

Robert hat eine VISACard-Versicherung (Reiserücktritt), die wir mal kontakten. Robert frägt, wenn wir die Reise komplett chanceln, käme es wohl teurer für sie, als wenn sie für mich einen Rück- und Hinflug bezahlen müssten. Würden die zustimmen, dann kann ich jederzeit mit Lufthansa, jedoch für teures Geld, hin- und zurückfliegen.

Ansonsten versuche ich direkt mit LTU zu telefonieren, ob sie denn nicht per Ausnahme mein Ticket in Miami hinterlegen könnten.  

@Volker 
Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen und wenn ich Hilfe brauche, komme ich gerne auf euer Angebot zurück!


----------



## Stonie (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra,

mein herzliches Beileid.

Ich wünsche Dir unerschöpfliche Kraft und viel seelische Stärke.

Sollten ich Dir hier in München irgendwie helfen können, dann sag bitte Beischeid ! (Flughafen abholen oder sonst was)

Ganz lieben Gruß an Robert.

Alles Liebe
Markus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Danke Markus!

Bin gerade dabei per Internet nach Flügen zu schauen. Auf jeden Fall lieben Dank für Deine angebotene Hilfe (finde ich echt toll). In München würde mich meine family abholen, wenn es mit dem Flug klappt!


----------



## Stonie (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra,

hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber wie gesagt, egal was ist...Du kannst dich immer melden !

Alles Gute
Markus


----------



## kanalbulle (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade dabei per Internet nach Flügen zu schauen.


Schau auch mal hier - das sieht ganz gut aus !


----------



## Karstein (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Na das ist jetzt aber wirklich ein Schock, bin grad erst wieder online...So plötzlich und unvermutet, da fehlen mir echt die Worte...

Wir denken ganz fest an Dich, Petra. Wenn Tanja und ich irgendwas helfen können, ruft einfach durch bei uns!


----------



## ullsok (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra,

mein herzlichstes Beileid. Ich denke ich kann einigermaßen nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst - als mein Vater gestorben ist war ich gerade auf den Malediven!

Alles Gute


----------



## Timmy (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid! Wir wünschen Dir viel Kraft und Stärke in dieser absoluten Ausnahmesituation.

Gott sei Dank leben unsere Eltern noch - aber beim Lesen dieser traurigen Nachricht, wurde mir bewußt wie glücklich wir uns deshalb schätzen müssen.

Alles erdenklich Gute,

Timmy mit Tanja


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Lieben Dank an Alle! Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie sehr ihr mir mit eurer Anteilnahme helft.

Habe soeben einen Flug nach München gebucht, mit LTU NonStop, bin somit rechtzeitig zur Beerdigung in München. Per Telefon ging alles schneller und leichter als mit dem Internet, da ja Wochenende war.

Die Lufthansa hätte mir einen Oneway-Flug zu 2.300 $ + Tax angeboten. Nun fliege ich für 397 € mit LTU!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

@Timmy

So ist es, man denkt bei den Eltern nie an den Tod bis er vor der Türe steht. Ich habe meine Mom die letzten 3 Wochen in der Klinik versorgt und bin dankbar dafür, dass ich noch so viele Stunden intensiv mit ihr verbracht habe. Nur eines habe ich leider nicht mehr sagen können, vergiß mich nicht und ich ich hab dich ungemein lieb!


----------



## Kurzer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra,

mein Beileid Dir und Deiner Familie!

Gruß


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Petra,
> 
> mein Beileid Dir und Deiner Familie!
> 
> Gruß



Danke Dir!


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Schön das es nun mit dem Flug geklappt hat.So hast du wenigstens eine Sorge weniger.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das es nun mit dem Flug geklappt hat.So hast du wenigstens eine Sorge weniger.



Hi Micha,

da hast du Recht! Ich bin auch sehr froh darüber, dass ich nun Abschied nehmen kann und ein klein bisschen näher bei ihr bin.

Robert und ich waren heute für zwei Stunden beim Angeln und glaube mir, die Ablenkung hat richtig gut getan. Leider hatte ich nur das Erfolgserlebnis zwei verschiedene Snapper-Arten an Land zu ziehen, aber meine neue CABO hat mich doll abgelenkt!

Werde gleich mal Fotos reinstellen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hier also die ersten Fotos! Am Besten finde ich den Gekko oder die riesen Eidechse vor unserem Haus am Bootsanlegesteg!


----------



## Gunnar (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra,

auch ich bin gerade erst zufällig über diesen thread gestolpert. Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid. Ich hoffe sehr, dass deine Mutter nicht lange leiden mußte. Schade, dass Du deinen Urlaub in diesem wunderschönen Land (war 1987 das letzte Mal dort) nicht so richtig genießen kannst.

Gunnar


----------



## wodibo (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Ich war ein paar Tage nicht online und dann das. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid Petra. Und denk dran, Du hast viele Freunde und einen tollen Mann. wir sind da wenn Du jemanden brauchst.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo Petra,
das mit dem Abschied nehmen, wenn man nicht dabei sein kann, ist schwer zu verarbeiten. Ist mir bei meiner Mutter und bei meinem Vater passiert. Aber ich glaube sie sehen uns und begleiten uns. Sag Ihr, dass du dich zu einem geeignetem Zeitpunkt noch besonders von ihr verabschieden wirst. Momentan ist es wegen der Aufregung nicht möglich.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

@Ossipeter

Da hast du wirklich Recht damit!

So, nun fahren wir nach Miami, da ich 3 Stunden vor Abflug am Gate sein muß. Robert wird sich bestimmt im Board melden, während ich in München bin.

Bis bald!
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> @Ossipeter
> 
> Da hast du wirklich Recht damit!
> 
> ...


 
Drück dir die Daumen#6


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

hallo Fischmäulchen !
mein herzlichstes beileid und anteilnahme.
grüss mir auch den robert von mir.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Angelbaby (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hallo, auch ich kann mich nur allen anderen anschließen und Dir mein Beileid aussprechen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit. Schön das es mit dem Rückflug geklappt hat. Es ist zumindest ein kleiner Trost das Du wenigstens bei der Beisetzung dabei sein kannst. Es ist leider immer schwer einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren, aber das weißt Du wohl im Moment am besten. Allerdings glaube ich auch das sie Dich immer im Auge behalten und auf Dich aufpassen wird, von da oben aus! Und wenn Du ihr nicht alles sagen konntest was Du ihr gerne gesagt hättest...schreib doch einen Brief in dem Du Dir alles von der Seele plauderst und werf ihn mit ins Grab, das mag der ein oder andere vielleicht für verrückt halten, aber ich glaube mir würde es helfen...


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Hi Fischmäulchen

Mein herzlichstes Beileid.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Bin nun in München mit 1,5 Stunden Verspätung! Es ist die Hölle, es gibt beinahe nichts schlimmeres. Danke euch alle.


----------



## Fitti (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Piotr84 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

@Fischmäulchen



Mein Beileid


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: LIVE from Florida*

... doch es gab Schlimmeres! Die Beerdigung!

Ich fliege morgen 6:50 wieder zurück nach Miami, im Gepäck viele, viele Gedanken an meine Mam!


----------

